# Dog Sports Skills, books by Denise Fenzi



## quilter (Sep 12, 2011)

Has anyone read these three books? They are about relationship, motivation, and play. I am interested in the one about Play this week, but I figure I would read all three.

Casper and I started agility class a couple of weeks ago. He's doing famously (in my opinion). I worry about him going to visit, but so far my fears have been unfounded. Not only is he working with me, but he's actually learning while we are there.

We need to work on our play, though! We've got a good economy around food, Casper and I. I cue, he does, I feed. He loves that, but also loves to play. I am not so good at playing, so haven't used that as a reward. My husband is good at playing with him, but I don't think I can stick him at the end of the tunnel next week.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I have the books 

While I honestly cannot say that I have read them cover to cover, they embrace much that I have learned with her online courses.

Faelan has superb playing skills and they truly help in training and showing. Aedan has really good playing skills while Brady just .... Well, he is a work in progress and I miss not having the personal play skills with him. He does love hugging and high 5ing types of games but games where he is in my space, again a work in progress.

I would recommend the books


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

I've got the first in the series. I think it's developing Engagement and Relationship. I've also attended one of her seminars and we've taken an obedience class entitled play and motivation for the k-9 athlete which I think incorporated a lot of her ideas. In general I think the material is good but I'm not sure we're advancing as quickly as I did with more traditional obedience training with my prior Golden.

It has been interesting in class to see that some dogs (not mine) seem to need to be taught how to play. One poodle owner was so excited and happy when her dog jumped on her (really). I'm just not convinced that there needs to be so much emphasis on play.


----------



## quilter (Sep 12, 2011)

TheZ's said:


> It has been interesting in class to see that some dogs (not mine) seem to need to be taught how to play. One poodle owner was so excited and happy when her dog jumped on her (really). I'm just not convinced that there needs to be so much emphasis on play.


I had a collie that would not jump on me to save his life. If you pushed on him, he'd leave the room quivering. Casper, you push on him, he slams his hindquarters into you and grabs a toy to start the games.

I was surprised in one of our dog manners classes, the thing people requested most was that their dogs learn to play. Casper about went bananas when the instructor started dragging around fuzzy, squeaky toys. 

But I think there is something to this playing at agility class. Casper has never been one to get excited about going places, but he will jump around when we get out his dog park collar. Last night was the first time he got all excited when I packed his dog school bag and got his harness and leash out. He was so excited!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

LOL

There is a *lot* to be said about playing while training  Once you have successfully learned to integrate play into your daily life and training, you have such a great time !! 

Sounds like you are well on your way to a joyful team which is not only fun but can really accelerate training and understanding.



quilter said:


> I had a collie that would not jump on me to save his life. If you pushed on him, he'd leave the room quivering. Casper, you push on him, he slams his hindquarters into you and grabs a toy to start the games.
> 
> I was surprised in one of our dog manners classes, the thing people requested most was that their dogs learn to play. Casper about went bananas when the instructor started dragging around fuzzy, squeaky toys.
> 
> But I think there is something to this playing at agility class. Casper has never been one to get excited about going places, but he will jump around when we get out his dog park collar. Last night was the first time he got all excited when I packed his dog school bag and got his harness and leash out. He was so excited!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I just saw this on Facebook, in one of the FDSA groups and think it totally fits this thread


----------

